# Best case ??? Serious advice needed! :D



## MitchMan31 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a case for under $300 that will keep a system very cool and fit 3 x 9800GTX Black Editions with a xfx 790sli mobo. Thanks


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jul 24, 2008)

i would recommend this product right here... the only thing is that there is no window kit if you were looking to display your components. but i think its the best bang for your buck. i just ordered one myself for my new mod.

Chieftec Mesh Big Tower


----------



## bobseptic (Jul 24, 2008)

antec 900 or 1200 are very goods cases and the cooling is 10/10

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=7507&page=1


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

If you're on a budget then this is an awesome case:
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=22084&category_id=237

I'm getting one myslef, but if I had more money I would get the Antec 1200.


----------



## xvi (Jul 24, 2008)

I vote the Antec Nine Hundred.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 25, 2008)

If i had that kind of money to spend on a case i would buy the Cooler Master Stacker 830
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119155

or maybe even the Cooler Master Cosmos 1000RC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

or if you want simplicity but still awsome cooling go for the Lian Li A17 (black or silver)
Black - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112144
Silver - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112145


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

RocketFish?

The Antec and CoolerMaster Cases Mentioned are nice, and I love LL cases...but one of the nicest cases I have ever worked on was the Temjin Tj07 by Silverstone. Great case.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 25, 2008)

I like my Raidmax Katana but they are about 70-80 USD. Any Antec or LianLi would be really high quality tho!


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 25, 2008)

Get an Antec Twelve Hundred.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2008)

We use the Antec 900 at work for when customers ask for a meaty GFX card (such as the 9800GTX) however, the 900 really, really sucks! It's horrible to build in, cable management (without a modular PSU) is gash and, my personal opinion is that it looks aren't that great.

Can't comment on the 1200, but obviously that'd give you more room - I'd be inclined to Oli and say the NZXT Tempest. As you want Tri-Sli I can't recommend my case as it's the smallest ATX case out on the market that isn't a modified mATX chassis. Not sure what you think, but the Lian-Li PC-A17 get's highly recommended by a lot of modders...


----------



## Judas (Jul 25, 2008)

Well if i add me 5 Euro s worth, id say have a look at an Thermaltake  Armor case still one of the best around its big got lots of room,only down side would be its a tad heavy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 25, 2008)

anything Lian Li   I love my PC-A70B


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

The A17 is a neat form factor...well made and thought out...

And Expensive.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The A17 is a neat form factor...well made and thought out...
> 
> And Expensive.



It is, but you're paying for quality and the points you already stated. It looks sharp too, if you're into simplistic styling. Bung a red cathode in there and it'd look the dogs, if y'not willing to replace all 3 of the front fans.


----------



## craigo (Jul 25, 2008)

Im rather fond of Silverstone cases..if you look around you should be able to pick one up for 300ish


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 25, 2008)

if ur willin to drop $300 for a case, u should have no problem finding a quality 1


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

*I think these are the best*

1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150

2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

3. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 25, 2008)

Judas said:


> Well if i add me 5 Euro s worth, id say have a look at an Thermaltake  Armor case still one of the best around its big got lots of room,only down side would be its a tad heavy
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021



I agree (I really like mine) but the aluminum one is considerably lighter:

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1277&ID=1406#Tab1


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It is, but you're paying for quality and the points you already stated. It looks sharp too, if you're into simplistic styling. Bung a red cathode in there and it'd look the dogs, if y'not willing to replace all 3 of the front fans.



I have the A17B. Nice case, BIGGEST issue is a ridiculously small amount of space between the motherboard tray and the side panel. Seriously, why the hell did they give you cable routing holes and not enough space to hide cables?

Except for that it is a really awesome case. I have a PC-Plus 7 which was really nice, but this A17 beats it in every way.

BTW Innocent Criminal, there's only 1 front fan. The front fan is mounted on the HDD bay, you only get one. The picture is showing you that you can in fact mount the HDD bay in any of 3 positions


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

*here is a good mini review for ya*



trt740 said:


> 1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150
> 
> 2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
> 
> 3. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/member-reviews/7947-stay-tune-cool-master-cosmos-s-review.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I have the A17B. Nice case, BIGGEST issue is a ridiculously small amount of space between the motherboard tray and the side panel. Seriously, why the hell did they give you cable routing holes and not enough space to hide cables?
> 
> Except for that it is a really awesome case. I have a PC-Plus 7 which was really nice, but this A17 beats it in every way.
> 
> BTW Innocent Criminal, there's only 1 front fan. The front fan is mounted on the HDD bay, you only get one. *The picture is showing you that you can in fact mount the HDD bay in any of 3 positions*



Arrh, right fair doos! 

Are you cable to install fans there without the caddy?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Arrh, right fair doos!
> 
> Are you cable to install fans there without the caddy?



No. I had to use the Scythe Kama Bay from my old case.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww, that's rather lame. Still, a gorgeous case, one I'd love to mod!

XD


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Aww, that's rather lame. Still, a gorgeous case, one I'd love to mod!
> 
> XD



Do mine and make the space behind the mobo tray bigger ^_^


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm.... take screenshots of the space, or lack of.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2008)

If i would spend that much on a case it would have to be one like this 
http://www.servercase.com/miva/miva...1500(in+stock+again)&Category_Code=Adv+Server

I cannot find the one i really like ..


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

i love my ultra case and these are dirt chepa for a great case

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&CatId=32

and heres another one of theres

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3319620&CatId=32


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2008)

i personally would buy the NZXT Tempest it just feels and looks better and is more practical than the antec 900

sure the design is a rip off but it dosnt stop it from being a solid case

some people do not like the fact you have to take the front off to get to some of the 5 1/2 bays


----------

